

With 100k beta users in 2 weeks we launch TakeOff - BuddhaSource
http://www.justunfollow.com/takeoff

======
minimaxir

       function redirectFunction() {
            if (navigator.userAgent.match(/(iPod|iPhone|iPad)/)) {
                setTimeout(function() {
                    window.location = "itms://itunes.apple.com/app/justunfollow/id528626975?mt=8";
                }, 25);
    

No.

~~~
bakli
Hi, I am the lead developer behind TakeOff. Looks like we goofed up here.
Sorry about that.

